# فيلم يجب علي كل مسلم ان يشاهده احداث فرشوط كاملة



## Dr.Lilian (8 يناير 2010)

*انا اتمني كل مسلم متعقل يشوف الفيديو دة ويراجع نفسه كويس ويقف بصدق ويقول طيب انا هخسر اية لو مسكت الكتاب المقدس وفتحت انجيل متي وبداءت اشوف مش يمكن تتغير اتمني ذلك*


[YOUTUBE]B-yPZa0dpgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SALVATION (8 يناير 2010)

_الفيديو مش شغال د / ليليان_​


----------



## man4truth (8 يناير 2010)

*يا ريت يتم ترجمه هذا الفيلم الى اللغه الانجليزية
ليتم ارساله الى كل العالم ويا ريت كل تليفزيونات العالم لكى يفضح الاسلام الملعون دين الشيطان*


----------



## Dr.Lilian (8 يناير 2010)

*لا  ياسلفشن شغال ومتجرب كمان *


----------



## ava bishoy son (8 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا من هذا الدين ومن اتباعة​*


----------



## SALVATION (8 يناير 2010)

_شكرا د / ليليان _
_الان يعمل اعتقد ان المشكلة كانت من جانبى_
_شكراا للفيديو_​


----------



## taison0000 (8 يناير 2010)

منذ مجيئ محمد وليومنا هذا القتل والفساد والسرقة يجري بدم اتباعه فقد بدأ بزرع الحقد والفتنة لاشباع رغباتهم وتعطشهم للدماء والفساد.
هؤلاء الجبناء يتباهون بكثرتهم لا بشجاعتهم .


----------



## meromero30 (9 يناير 2010)

نريد ترجمة هذا الفيديو و نشرة في اليوتيوب فوراااااااااااااااااا يا رتني كنت اعرف اعملها كنت عملتها


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا


شكرا ليكم
​*


----------



## ارووجة (9 يناير 2010)

ناس ماعندها اخلاق ولا رحمة...شياطين واكتـــــــر
الرب يكون في عونكم

للاسف الاعلام مقصر كتييير...لو كان العكس يعني المسيحية هجمت عالمسلمين كانو قامو الدنيا ومائعدوها
انا بعرف شو بصير عندكم بس من هون في المنتدى


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (9 يناير 2010)

بالذمه فى دين ولا اله يقول حرض على القتال غير دين الارهاب والاسلام


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا 
هو دينهم كدة 
طول عمرهم جهلة 
مش يعرفوا غير القتل والنهب وبس 
ميرسى لك كتير ليليان المسيح يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## بنت غزة الحرة (10 يناير 2010)

*



			منذ مجيئ محمد وليومنا هذا القتل والفساد والسرقة يجري بدم اتباعه فقد بدأ بزرع الحقد والفتنة لاشباع رغباتهم وتعطشهم للدماء والفساد.
هؤلاء الجبناء يتباهون بكثرتهم لا بشجاعتهم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...







سبحان الله لما نقطع ايد السارق بتحكو ا.. ده دين الاسلام عنف وقتل  ..

على العموم المسلمين في الوطن العربي طيبين كتير الا القليل الذي لا يمثل الا نفسه وحقدة 

الاعمال هاي تعد على اشخاص وليس اديان .. اماا اذا بدك تحسبها ع الدين فلا تنسا اعمال بوش المسيحي  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​*


----------



## BITAR (10 يناير 2010)

بنت غزة الحرة قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هل كل هذا ليست اعمال نابعة من دين الاسلام*
*هل الجهاد المقدس الذى يقوم به الاسلاميون فى كل بقاع العالم*
*بقتل وترويع الناس فى كل مكان بالعالم *
*بعيده عن الدين الاسلامى وتعاليمة !!!!!!*
*اما بوش او غيرة فهذه قصص اخرى سياسية ليس لنا كعرب مسيحيين دخل بها*
*وعليك سؤال زعماء دولكم العربية فى تلك السياسة*
*سياسه التملك*
*( مثال ) *
*العراق يقتحم الكويت والكويت تطلب نجدة العالم*
*اليمن والسعوديه يختلفان على منطقة حدوديه*
*قطر وايران يختلفان على جزيره*
*فتح وحماس فى فلسطين*
*( من يملك الاموال القادمه من الخارج )*
*اليس كل هذه الامثال عرب x عرب*​


----------

